# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Υλικά για παιχνίδια

## stelios7

*Απο τι υλικα μπορω να φτιαξω παιχνιδια για το λοβ μου τα οποια δεν θα το βλαψουν αν τα φαει η κατι τετοιο?*

----------


## Sissy

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις δερμάτινα κορδόνια (σε φυσικό χρώμα), βαμβακερό σπάγκο, πλαστικές χάντρες, χαρτί, χαρτόνι, σακούλες του μανάβη, πλαστικά καλαμάκια.....

----------


## Athina

ξύλινα μανταλάκια  :winky:

----------


## stelios7

*Για της χαντρες μπορω να χρησημοποιησω και πετονια για να τις περασω μεσα ή υπαρχει προβλημα να τραυματιστει?*

----------


## Sissy

Πετονιά όχι, είναι λεπτή και κινδυνεύει να τραυματίσει τα πόδια του η' να μπλεχτεί με αυτή και να πεθάνει.

----------


## stelios7

*kαι τις χαντρες που θα τις βαλω?*

----------


## mitsman

Υπαρχουν και χοντρες πετονιες!!!! Το σχοινι ειναι ποιο ευκολο να μπλεξει θεωρω κανενα νυχακι....

δεν ξερω... και εγω για καποιο λογο φοβαμαι να την χρησιμοποιησω αλλα ειναι πολυ βολικη η πετονια! και ανθεκτικη!

----------


## Sissy

Μπορείς να τις περάσεις σε λεπτό βαμβακερό σπάγκο η' στα δερμάτινα κορδόνια, η' σε ψάθα.....

----------


## Sissy

> Υπαρχουν και χοντρες πετονιες!!!! Το σχοινι ειναι ποιο ευκολο να μπλεξει θεωρω κανενα νυχακι....
> 
> δεν ξερω... και εγω για καποιο λογο φοβαμαι να την χρησιμοποιησω αλλα ειναι πολυ βολικη η πετονια! και ανθεκτικη!


Αν χρησιμοποιήσει την χοντρή-χοντρή πετονιά καλώς.....

----------


## mitsman

ρωταω και εγω... δεν ξερω!!!

----------


## Sissy

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε παιχνίδια του Μάριου την χοντρή-χοντρή πετονιά χωρίς πρόβλημα. Το ανθεκτική (έστω και σε σχέση με το βαμβακερό σχοινάκι)...μια κουβέντα είναι, αυτά τα διαολάκια έχουν δυνατά ραμφάκια ;Ρ

----------


## serafeim

σισυ μπορει και πετονια αλλα οχι την λεπτη 50ρα και κατω... την 100ρα ειανι πολυ χοντρη σαν τον σπαγκο.... εγω ειχα βαλει και ολα ηταν καλα... μετα φαγανε και αυτη και το παιχνιδι πηγε για πεταμα!!!

----------


## ggm83

Να επαναφερω λιγακι το θεμα ρωτωντας το εξης : Ποια ξυλα ειναι καταλληλα για κατασκευη παιχνιδιων και που μπορουμε στην Αθηνα να τα βρουμε;Στειλε μου και πμ αν χρειαστει να μου πειτε συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι.
Ευχαριστω !

----------


## Athina

> Να επαναφερω λιγακι το θεμα ρωτωντας το εξης : Ποια ξυλα ειναι καταλληλα για κατασκευη παιχνιδιων και που μπορουμε στην Αθηνα να τα βρουμε;Στειλε μου και πμ αν χρειαστει να μου πειτε συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι.
> Ευχαριστω !



*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σε γνωστό πολυκατάστημα παιχνιδιών μπορείς να πάρεις μια κούτα με ξύλινα κυβάκια 120 τεμ. μικρά μεγάλα σε διάφορα σχήματα !! Τα έχω εδώ μπροστά μου αυτήν την στιγμή και είναι ένα και ένα !!! Τρυπανάκι πολύ λεπτό και περνάς από μέσα ότι σπάγκο θέλεις !!*  ::

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αλεξανδρε οταν μπορεσεις βαλε μια φωτο απο τα κυβακια και πες μου σε πμ το καταστημα...

----------

